# Torino - Turin



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

(fabrizio) said:


> Yeah, that's really similar to OGR. The name itself reminds me of trains, am I right? Hope the OGR will develop as Carriageworks and not - as I fear - in a posh and fake museum for radical-chics. I would have preferred something about the industrial revolution, it's a thing we seriously lack.


 Yes Carriageworks is the old railway yards of inner-city Sydney. BTW, I've also noticed that you're from Biella, which has many old textile factories and warehouses AFAIK. Another wonderful aspect of industrial heritage in Piemonte and Italy. 

Keep up the good work. :cheers:


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

xiote said:


> Yes Carriageworks is the old railway yards of inner-city Sydney. BTW, I've also noticed that you're from Biella, which has many old textile factories and warehouses AFAIK. Another wonderful aspect of industrial heritage in Piemonte and Italy.
> 
> Keep up the good work. :cheers:


yes, I was born there and I come back every weekend or so. Nice to know Biella is famous even in Australia! Unfortunately our industrial heritage isn't well preserved...


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

old factories??

here is another example in the future dora park near the river dora: this was a steelworks : the red steel columns will be mantained and they will become this



















from this actually (by Massim)










http://www.flickr.com/photos/photoblues79/3588235487/sizes/o/

by kikist









http://www.flickr.com/photos/kikist/3369525359/sizes/l/in/set-72157615583525635/



again about OGR (by aringap):cheers:










by Ebro.arch










by ziguline










another example of old industrial heritage near the open air market of porta palazzo (by semaone)


----------



## (fabrizio) (Jun 22, 2007)

*Parklife!*

A thing I love about a town are green areas so, as anybody who came here can confirm, Torino's the place to be for me. Long alleys with row of high trees, bike paths and many big parks: let me speak about some of them.

First of all, the most famous and maybe the biggest, if we consider all the riverside park. It is the Valentino, with his castle, paths and the riverside walks. it goes from the very heart of town to its southernmost boroughs, a long walk which will make you enjoy the sight of a castle, a (fake) middle age village, rowing clubs, bars, playing areas, ducks, a botanical garden, fountains and a submarine's turret!

















​
Medieval village. Courtesy Lonelywolphoto http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelywolphoto/1990154181/?addedcomment=1#comment72157619279992780 and http://www.flickr.com/photos/lonelywolphoto/3145016107/








courtesy Bluestardrop: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bluestardrop/2202125737/








courtesy Kaneda99 http://www.flickr.com/photos/kaneda99/2954928999/








one of the fountains. courtesy atigra http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/2422066603/ 








The botanical garden: it reminds me a lot of a Japanese garden. courtesy Chioscio http://www.flickr.com/photos/chioscio/2992947921/








Maples turning red. courtesy Vv_7978 http://www.flickr.com/photos/vivi_7879/339682075/








​Who said you need to get to the Netherlands? courtesy pierpaolo.sposato http://www.flickr.com/photos/pierpaolosposato/3588554131/sizes/l/


----------



## alby_85 (Feb 9, 2008)

A video from the Winter Olimpic Games 2006.


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Torino.. what a fantastic city, really beautiful!


----------



## northern italian (Sep 12, 2002)

I've always been a big fan of Turin ! and seeing this photos, you can understand why :banana:


----------



## dreaad (Nov 22, 2004)

*FIREWORKS OF ST. JOHN BAPTIST ON JUNE 24th

*











http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3657699239/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3658484288/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/ciprica/3659392805/in/pool-torino










http://www.flickr.com/photos/rosa_pedra/3662686283/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/muscolinos/3659214249/sizes/l/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/-lucam-/3663816140/sizes/o/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3662973335/sizes/o/










http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3662983005/sizes/o/


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

lovely


----------



## xiote (Apr 25, 2009)

edit:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful and very nice photos from Torino once again


----------



## diego.f (Jan 25, 2010)

a questo punto non posso non invitarvi a guardare il mio album su flickr dedicato a torino! 
ciao a tutti!


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/marco-novelli/


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/bass_nroll/


----------



## Andrju_juvee (Jun 15, 2011)

good to see this topic in english i hope some friends for Turin will write here some informations about Piedmont capital . I love Turin i read here the information but i could only understand a few words in italiano :] I am glad to see how Turin go forward with new projects , somewhere i read - Torino the most of all big cites of europe is moving forward with new projects . Turin is very reach and very good looking city , old architecture with new buldings 150 m + . Forza Turin


----------



## 1lazio (Jun 9, 2009)

Beautiful city!Have you got some photos of Castello di Moncalieri or Piazza Bengazi area?It was my home


----------



## Gobbo (Jul 26, 2007)

Nice photos, nice thread!

I am a Juventus-fan and have been to Turin four times, mostly to watch Juventus play. But visiting Turin I found that the city is very underrated. It has an unfair reputation as a boring and grey industrial city. But I didn´t at all find it boring, grey or uninteresting. 

Turin is a very interesting and beautiful city. It has charme, history, great architecture, great footbal (  ), nice nightlife, great restaurants and bars, impressive monuments and also nice surroundings with the river Po and the mountains in the background. 

I find it very strange that there are so few tourists in Turin. I think that Turin is not less interesting than for example Milano where you see a lot of tourists. But somehow Turin has or at least HAD (in the past) a bad reputation as industrial city, but this is changing now. There is still a lot of industri in Turin and there are still a couple of grey areas (as in all cities), but generally I find the city very nice and charming.


----------



## briker (Aug 21, 2008)

some stunning photography, and the city looks pretty dense


----------



## Linguine (Aug 10, 2009)

Very nice updates from Torino....:cheers2:


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

up


----------

